# [locales] configurare il sistema per utenti ciechi (cechi?)

## cloc3

per la verità ci vedono benissimo.

ma sono ciechi.

mentre cerco in /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED, qualcuno mi può dare un consiglio su come configurare al meglio il sistema per degli utenti di linuga ceca?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> per la verità ci vedono benissimo.
> 
> ma sono ciechi.
> 
> mentre cerco in /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED, qualcuno mi può dare un consiglio su come configurare al meglio il sistema per degli utenti di linuga ceca?

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## cloc3

sono imbranato

ho aggiunto cs_CZ.UTF-8 UTF-8 in /etc/locale.gen e lanciato locale-gen

ho messo LINGUAS="it cs en_GB" in /etc/env.d/02locale e dentro /etc/make.conf

ho aggiunto un modulo il modulo per le localizzazioni in cieco nel kernel

ho ricompilato kde-i18n con la use cs.

ho anche letto la guida ma mi convince poco.

edit infatti non basta. serve anche la guida ad UTF8. mi chiedo se le guide in italiano che ho letto in fretta siano aggiornate.

----------

## codadilupo

non lo so, ma cechi si scrive cechi, non ciechi!

Va bene la battuta, ma anche l'itagliano!  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

Ma lo vogliamo far smettere questo stupro continuo delle lingue italiane e dei loro dialetti?!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@clock3 mi sa che ti conviene inserire in locale.gen anche cs_CZ per iso-8859-1 e 15 (@euro).

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @clock3 mi sa che ti conviene inserire in locale.gen anche cs_CZ per iso-8859-1 e 15 (@euro).

 

che sarebbe? in /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED trovosolo "cs_CZ ISO-8859-2" e "cs_CZ.UTF-8 UTF-8". li ho messi entrambi.

quanto all'itagliano... adesso è già tanto che se riesco a connettere al 50%.

e non storpiate il mio nome. mi chiamo cloc3   :Twisted Evil: 

serve anche qualche set di caratteri particolare?

----------

## codadilupo

[quote="cloc3"] *Quote:*   

> quanto all'itagliano... adesso è già tanto che se riesco a connettere al 50%.
> 
> e non storpiate il mio nome. mi chiamo cloc3  

 

non è stato storpiato. Come sai la posta elettronica mima la posta reale. Per farlo si decise di creare delle cassette di posta 'presso' i server che le ospitavano. Da qui il passaggio fu cassetta_di_tizio_-presso-server_di posta, ovvero, codadilupo@tin.it ... oramo', visto che @ significa letteralmente, 'presso', ovvero at, scrivere @cloc3 significa dire: "per cloc3"

t'e' capi'  :Razz:  ?

Coda

----------

## Peach

noooo e io che pensavo di trovare come configurare un terminale braille  :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

@djinnZ

L'italiano come tute le altre lingue vive è in continua evoluzione, quello che ieri era considerato un errore oggi è accettato e domani potrebbe diventare la regola, parole inesistenti vengono inserite nei vocabolari e le regole evolvono quindi non esagerare o rischi che ti venga un infarto quando inseriranno "ke" nel dizionario  :Laughing: 

@codadilupo

penso tu non ti sia accorto che cloc3 si lamentava non tanto per il carattere @ davanti al suo nome ma perchè invece di cloc3 fosse stato storpiato in clock3  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @codadilupo
> 
> penso tu non ti sia accorto che cloc3 si lamentava non tanto per il carattere @ davanti al suo nome ma perchè invece di cloc3 fosse stato storpiato in clock3 

 

oh, yeah.

clock3 is not cloc3.

@Peach. spiacente.

----------

## codadilupo

no, debbo dire che non l'ho visto.. ma in topic che parla di tastiere per ciechi poteva andare diversamente  :Laughing:  ?

Coda

----------

## magowiz

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho anche letto la guida ma mi convince poco.
> 
> edit infatti non basta. serve anche la guida ad UTF8. mi chiedo se le guide in italiano che ho letto in fretta siano aggiornate.

 

per quanto riguarda la guida in italiano di utf-8 , mi sono occupato personalmente dell'aggiornamento della traduzione e posso confermarti che è allineata all'originale inglese, per quanto riguarda la guida alla localizzazione (anche se non me ne occupo personalmente) la versione tradotta in italiano è la 1.47 mentre l'ultima inglese è la 1.48, ti garantisco che i cambiamenti tra la 1.47 e la 1.48 sono minime (solo l'introduzione).

Se la guida ti risulta poco chiara probabilmente "la colpa" è dell'autore anglofono  :Wink:  , in quanto "noi poveri traduttori" traduciamo e basta    :Cool:   , quindi se riscontri poca chiarezza potresti valutare la possibilità di aprire un bug report su bugs.gentoo.org  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

@cloc3: scusa, mi ero scordato che il ceco è iso 8859-2 va bene così, quanto al nome... ben ti sta, così impari a stuprare la mia lingua madre.

@Kernel78: mavaff...  :Mr. Green:  e faccio gli scongiuri di rito

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ho aggiunto cs_CZ.UTF-8 UTF-8 in /etc/locale.gen e lanciato locale-gen

 

ok

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ho messo LINGUAS="it cs en_GB" in /etc/env.d/02locale e dentro /etc/make.conf

 

ok x make.conf, ma in /etc/env.d/02locale dovresti metterci qualcosa del tipo

```

LC_ALL=cs_CZ.UTF-8

LANG=cs_CZ.UTF-8

```

seguiti da famosi

```

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @Kernel78: mavaff...  e faccio gli scongiuri di rito

 

scongiura quanto vuoi ma dopo "cliccare" nel dizionario ci finiranno ancora molti neologismi o termini che adesso risultano "storpiature", è la natura di una lingua quella di evolversi ...

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> quanto al nome... ben ti sta, così impari a stuprare la mia lingua madre.

 

ops  :Embarassed: 

ma dopo aver fatto le cose che ho scritto, mi rimanevano ancora dei caratteri sbagliati che prendevano forma di rettangolino.

comunque, anche in questo caso si conferma la costante di questo forum: appena hai un problema trovi un supertecnico che può trovare la soluzione precisa.

domani posto alcuni esempi delle parole incriminate (io non le posso assolutamente capire) così magari si risale al problema esatto.

@scen : ma se faccio così, dopo incasino tutti gli utenti che ... ci vedono   :Laughing: 

@magowiz: ho avuto dei sospetti sulla guida alla localizzazione su questo punto, perché a me la USEFLAG userlocales non compare più in glibc, dunque ritengo si tratti di qualcosa dell'anno scorso.

sto lavorando in fretta, dunque non me la sento di pubblicare bug frettolosi. magari dacci un occhio tu. grazie.

----------

## magowiz

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok x make.conf, ma in /etc/env.d/02locale dovresti metterci qualcosa del tipo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

scusa se mi intrometto ma se cloc volesse settare il ceco solo per un utente invece che system-wide, non sarebbe più conveniente esportare quelle due variabili utilizzando un opportuno file ~/.bashrc o qualsivoglia .bash_profile ?

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> @scen : ma se faccio così, dopo incasino tutti gli utenti che ... ci vedono  

 

Ok, allora imposti tali variabili per utente ( es. .bashrc ).

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mi chiedo se le guide in italiano che ho letto in fretta siano aggiornate.

 

Yes, sono aggiornatissime all'ultimo grido  :Cool:  (come ti ha già detto magowiz)

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   @scen : ma se faccio così, dopo incasino tutti gli utenti che ... ci vedono   
> 
> Ok, allora imposti tali variabili per utente ( es. .bashrc ).
> 
> 

 

ho assegnato a quelle persone l'utente "ospite" e ho insegnato loro ad usare le impostazioni di localizzazione di kde. non capisco bene come mai le variabili d'ambiente rimangano (rimarrebbero, controllo meglio domani) quelle originali.

----------

## magowiz

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*    *cloc3 wrote:*   @scen : ma se faccio così, dopo incasino tutti gli utenti che ... ci vedono   
> 
> Ok, allora imposti tali variabili per utente ( es. .bashrc ).
> 
>  
> ...

 

per quanto riguarda kde credo tu debba esportare anche LINGUAS="cs"

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> "cliccare"

 esempio di barbarismo/neologismo, niente da dire.

Ma "xke" al posto di "perché" è ignoranza tra l'altro il segno di moltiplicazione non è x ma un punto o l'asterisco, solo alle elementari si usa ancora il "per" (che è un segno grafico diverso dalla lettera X, in ogni caso).

Oltre alla mia allergia innata per "chattari" e "patiti dei messaggini", una cosa è coniare delle nuove parole rispettando la grammatica altro è stuprare la lingua italiana.

Ma tanto prima o poi la tua figliola provvederà a calmarti (gufata d'obbligo), si vede che il fato è stato ingiusto nel farti mettere al mondo una bambina tranquilla che ti lascia la forza di essere tanto allegro, ma li dovrà mettere i dentini...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

mio fratello e mia cognata hanno stabilito che quando il pargolo li terrà svegli ne faranno partecipi gli zietti (i fratelli)... sono già in paranoia  :Confused: 

scherzi a parte:

il problema dei caratteri è in consolle o in X?

In consolle devi selezionare un set di caratteri che supporti a pieno UTF (molti hanno solo l'euro) in X molti font sono ancora nazionalizzati.

Inizia a giocare con l'editor di risorse.

userlocales a me la riporta nell'elenco ma non la riporta tra le flag di libc. Che hanno combinato?

----------

## cloc3

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda kde credo tu debba esportare anche LINGUAS="cs"

 

già fatto. per compilare kde-i18n.

... però ci stiamo parlando addosso. questo non è un forum. è una chat.

----------

## magowiz

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   
> 
> per quanto riguarda kde credo tu debba esportare anche LINGUAS="cs" 
> 
> già fatto. per compilare kde-i18n.
> ...

 

un momento, per citarti :  *Quote:*   

> ho messo LINGUAS="it cs en_GB"

  quindi se non erro come linguas predefinita ti prende la prima (it) e ti compila il supporto per cs e en_GB, quello che intendevo dire io era proprio nel file ~/.bashrc esportare LINGUAS="cs"

----------

## djinnZ

vedi che kde usa tutte le variabili ambiente LC_* puoi vedere per l'utente incriminato come sono settate?

login da kdm? Se si, mi viene a mente qualcosa a proposito di ambiente predefinito, domani se ho tempo cerco ma dovevano averla risolta. Visto che ho appena fermato il server e sono su windozz puoi verificare se il problema permane avviando kdm manualmente da shell?

----------

## cloc3

allora. a quanto pare kde non permette di modificare il valore della variabile LC_ALL come vorrei io (non mi piace essere costretto a meterlo nel .bashrc).

comunque, non è che questo risolva il mio problema.

ecco lo screenshot.

in basso a sinistra, ktip mostra un carattere sbagliato.

l'applicazione è lanciata da terminale con LC_ALL=cs_CZ.UTF-8

----------

## djinnZ

puoi provare dallo stesso terminale a lanciare il comando locale?

LANG che valore ha?

Non è che da pannello di controllo ti riporta un'altra lingua? KDE si rivolge alle variabili ambiente se non è stato configurato diversamente.

Ne dico una così: non è che hai lanciato un localepurge? (non dovresti avere questo problemi ma non si sa mai)

/usr/kde/3.x/share/locale/cs_CZ esiste ed ha un contenuto valido?

continuo ad avere l'impressione che sia un problema di font.

----------

